

Ask HN: Too much to read on HN - ankit84

I find that HN community is bringing too good articles, blogs, SHOW HN, advice, libraries, demos, etc on front page. However I am not able to cop with all this information.<p>I want to read all, but do not have time and end up upvoting+saving for later read which I never ever open again.<p>What would be your advice? How do I control my desirableness to know new things?<p>Should HN tag some of the stores as &#x27;advice&#x27;, &#x27;lib&#x2F;package&#x27;, &#x27;news&#x27;, just like &#x27;Show HN&#x27; and &#x27;Ask HN&#x27;? and I can subscribe to all advice tag.
======
simplyluke
I'm a big fan of HN Digest. Weekly email of the top stories, not great for
discovering content that didn't make the top spot, but it's useful to catch up
when I'm too busy to hop on throughout the week.

[http://www.hndigest.com/](http://www.hndigest.com/)

------
CyberFonic
First world problem !

Yes, it is like trying to drink from a firehose. I find that the only solution
is to skim the headlines and only read what is relevant to my work and
immediate interests. Just have to accept that I will never read or know
everything.

